
Ranking Cute Animals: A Stock Market Experiment - timr
http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2011/01/14/132906135/ranking-cute-animals-a-stock-market-experiment
======
robobenjie
I love the Planet Money team. If you haven't heard their This American Life
coverage of our financial crisis you really should go look it up. I recommend
Return to the Giant Pool of Money as the place to start.

[http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/390/r...](http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/390/return-to-the-giant-pool-of-money>);

------
nazgulnarsil
article is innumerate. the problem with economics is often that it uses words
people think they understand in a technical way. this makes people think
they're qualified to explain in their own words something they'd never try to
explain if it were about mitochondria or quasars.

------
sigstoat
and here i was hoping that researchers had definitively ranked all animals by
cuteness. alas, no such luck.

~~~
Groxx
I think that might be the goal of <http://www.puppywar.com> and clones.

